# [B] Offizielle B&R Trainingsordner



## eYe (21 August 2011)

Moin,

habe eine Schulung zu B&R bekommen und dazu entsprechend die Trainingsordner mit den Modulen.
Da ich meinB&R Projekt erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe werden diese nicht mehr gebraucht...

Bevor diese nun in den Müll wandern wollte ich fragen ob jemand interesse daran hat. Würde diese bei Bedarf gegen Kostenerstattung versenden.

Es sind 3 Ordner: Automation Studio 3.0, Programmiergrundlagen (ST, FBD, ANSCI C, etc) und Visualisierung.


----------



## eYe (21 August 2011)

Aufgrund aktueller Anfrage:

Mit den Kosten sind nicht mehr und nicht weniger als die Versandkosten gemeint...


----------



## eYe (22 August 2011)

So sind vergeben...

*close *


----------

